
VOX vision – Self-expression of public opinion on the Interactive map - Nikolay_Trukhin
http://voxvision.com
======
Nikolay_Trukhin
VOX vision - is a new form of community which based on collective questions
and answers made by users. More popular questions are announcing to all users
of the country. There is an option to Q&A sessions between countries! Each
user can propose a question and if other users support it then it will be
published to all users of the addressed country

